

Show HN: HN Timeline - A cool way to read Hacker News Chronologically - jQueryIsAwesome
http://hntimeline.com/

======
jQueryIsAwesome
Hi, I am the creator. You can also slide through time by using Shift + Mouse
wheel. I works pretty well on Android devices (not tested in iOS). Hope you
guys like it.

~~~
tstegart
This is awesome. You could also add in the HN time frame to make it easier to
see where in the past you are (the bit below each HN post that says "30
minutes ago, or 2 days ago"). Is there a way to just see Ask HN posts? One of
the most annoying things about that section is that it's not in chronological
order.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
The date is the in the right side (with hour and everything)

